# Eibach pro-kit too low on a 2003 350Z?



## 350z newbie (Jan 6, 2010)

It had Skunk2 springs on that had it dropped 2.5 inch's, way too much, drove awful, so I put on the Eibach Pro Kit, 6364.140 and it still drops it 2.5"? WTF? Anyone run into this?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're gonna hate what those do to your factory shocks dude. throwing lowering springs on stock shocks is usually bad. You can get by with it on a sentra or civic, but doing it on a 350z is not the best idea.

save up the money and run a complete suspension like the Nismo. I ran the nismo on my 350z and LOVED it. Pair the nismo with some sway bars........drives on RAILS!


----------



## 350z newbie (Jan 6, 2010)

Actually, its not my car, posting for a friend, just trying to put it back to stockish height to sell it. Couldn't get any stock springs so we figured try the Eibach's, only an inch drop but that didn't work out as planned.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

try my350z.com i'm sure you could pick up stock springs there super cheap.


----------



## 350z newbie (Jan 6, 2010)

I was on there, never go back, I don't need to be insulted and flamed when asking for advice. :thumbdwn:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

those guys just have the 350z owner attitude. I know what you mean. You can easily find stock springs on there though. plus after that, you won't have to go back!


----------



## 350z newbie (Jan 6, 2010)

*FIXED.*

Found some shocks, struts and springs off a 05 or 06, installed them, rides awesome and at the proper height.


----------



## johonjoseph (Apr 23, 2010)

This is spam. Do it again and you'll be on a permanent timeout. Mkay?
Thanks 

-Moderation.


----------

